# animated GIF's of Trapping from Brandon Lee's Rapid Fire



## Stickgrappler

OK all you closet trappers! You know who you are! Calling all JKD/Wing Chun Kuen playas, identify those traps! LOL


4 more trapping GIF's here

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/04/rapid-fire-gif-set-4.html

Today's post was the last in a series of 4 posts of animated GIF's I made from Rapid Fire in memory of the 20th anniversary of Brandon Lee's death.

RIP Brandon Lee


----------

